
Show HN: Kiwi – a minimalistic, extendable, in-memory key value store - vrongmeal
https://github.com/sdslabs/kiwi
======
meetcshah19
This looks interesting but how is it different from existing projects like
redis?

~~~
vrongmeal
Redis is an external dependency and one of the major motivations behind making
Kiwi was to integrate directly into a Go project. Internally, how Kiwi works
is quite simple and the best part is all the data types it supports are
extendable. Though the standard data types are inspired from Redis itself.

